# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > خبر: مقالات تجزيه و تحليل

## Elham_gh

1.یکسری مقالات فارسی و انگلیسی:
http://www.ahooeg.com/Articel/tahlil7/tahlil7.htm

2.وبلاگ تخصصی مهندسی نرم افزار 
http://softwarelearning.pib.ir/

و اینم یک پروژه نمونه در این سایت:
http://softwarelearning.pib.ir/7803/...%8A%D9%84.html

3. مباحث مرتبط با تجزیه و تحلیل و طراحی سیستم ها
https://barnamenevis.org/archiv....php/f-48.html


4.بعضی از مقالاتش قابل استفادست!
http://www.persianarticles.com/show_...GN=18&N_view=1

----------


## Elham_gh

اینم یکسری White paper عالی که یکسریش مرتبط با خود EA است و یکسری هم عمومی UML و طراحی است:
http://www.sparxsystems.com.au/resou...ers/index.html

----------


## Elham_gh

این مقاله رو چون خود نویسندش عنوان کرده که free هست می گذارم.جالبه.
می تونید از ضمیمه Download  ش کنید.

----------


## Elham_gh

اینم مقاله دیگر از همان نویسنده قبلی است:

----------


## Elham_gh

مقاله نيست ، اما سايت بسيار خوبيه. در يك  جستجو اتفاقي پيداش كردم و ديدم مي تونه به درد خيلي ها بخوره.مثالهاي مختلفي از Class Diagram و نحوه تبديل آنها به كد:

http://www.umlgraph.org/doc/ceg-adv.html

----------

